# Reticulated python identification



## Sharpdevy (12 mo ago)

Hello can someone, if possible help identify the locality of my reticulated python. 

I purchased him as a super dwarf he's 1.5 years old and about 3.5 foot. He is in shed in the photo also. 

This is his quarantine enclosure for the next few weeks incase anyone is wondering, its not permenant.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Did the seller not know?
There are very few localities of true super dwarfs, my understanding was that they are all fairly dark coloured


----------



## Sharpdevy (12 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Did the seller not know?
> There are very few localities of true super dwarfs, my understanding was that they are all fairly dark coloured


Hello, he said he purchased it from a breeder at an ihs show but couldn't remember the name of the stall. The parents were visible, mother was 9.5ft and father was 7ft he said. That's all I have to go off to be honest.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Possibly an Anery Madu


----------



## LMacWilliam (Jul 17, 2020)

I’ve never seen a pure locality retic at an IHS show since covid. I know Jon Edwards has been at most and works with SD crosses but I don’t think he knows the locality of his animals. Do you have any other info? Like price, what show, etc. impossible to tell without knowing the breeder but could be Madu or Kayuadi* but don’t go breeding/selling with those labels unless you’re 100% sure


----------



## Sharpdevy (12 mo ago)

LMacWilliam said:


> I’ve never seen a pure locality retic at an IHS show since covid. I know Jon Edwards has been at most and works with SD crosses but I don’t think he knows the locality of his animals. Do you have any other info? Like price, what show, etc. impossible to tell without knowing the breeder but could be Madu or Kayuadi* but don’t go breeding/selling with those labels unless you’re 100% sure


I don't intend on breeding him, I purchased him for £60 but he was originally purchased for £140. 

I asked what percentage SD he was and was told he was a pure, now I don't believe that myself as I have only seen 2 both of which were £1000+.

I think my question was more "do you think he looks/is a SD or dwarf based on how he looks not so much the locality". 

Thanks for everyone's input though really appreciate it.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

It is definitely possible he is pure, that 4 figure price tag you quoted is nonsense, they don't sell for that.

Looks like a Madu to me, high percentage or pure. 

I would contact Haze Retics on facebook, he has bred madus in the last couple of years and may know of any pure clutches produced in last few years. Other person to try is Matt over at Blood Pythons UK as he also is producing pure madus.

Retic market is dead in the water, none of them are worth that much these days. Back to how it used to be, I bought a pair of pure madus back in 2015ish for 350euro.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I have seen SD for between £200-1000.

I believe Jason Peacock is another guy having bred SD retics. Madu and Kalaotoas?

I might be wrong, but he possibly supplied some to Snakes n Adders in recent past? You can locate him on Facebook.


----------



## LMacWilliam (Jul 17, 2020)

Depends what youre wanting. Karompa can get low £XXXX meanwhile I picked up a kalatoa for £100. I've been looking for a kalatoa male for a while and can only find one for £600 or pair for £1500 and that's not until after the season has ended. Wish I could get a Madu pair for that


----------

